# Pigeon in a shower



## jacobsshygrl (May 3, 2006)

So pigeon bathing is obviously nothing new to you guys....I've heard similar stories to what I've witnessed...a pigeon jumping in a bathroom or kitchen sink waiting for it to be filled for their bath....my pidge Winnie does this all the time....however, shes started something new. I often leave the bathroom door open when I shower so the steam doesn't ruin the pain on the walls. Well, Winnie was flying around the house and decided to investigate. She has stood on the top of the shower door the past few days while I've showered just looking down. I thought, alright, a little creepy, but she means no harm and is just curious as she is about everything. However, today, she watched me get in, and then stood at the door pecking at the opening. I opened it and looked down on the floor at her and she hopped right in the shower with me. The water was still running and she played around in the puddle by the drain. She did her usual bath splash and roll and lifted her wings to let the water get under them. I know this probably isn't that uncommon but I just thought it was hysterical...my bird was trying to take a shower. lol. After like five minutes i had to shoo her out so I could finish my own, but it was very cute. 

On another note, shes been losing a lot of feathers lately and I was wondering what age they start molting? Shes just under four months now. I also read that they get moddy around molting time...shes actually been getting better lately than she was a few weeks ago. I was wondering if they ever go back to sweet and cuddly, or at least more so then they are at their moodiest. 

Oooo and another cute little story. She has been harrassing my dog lately. My dog, being quite well trained and quite a chicken, hides from her every chance she gets. Winnie chases Lily (my dog) around the house and tries to land on her back or head. Lily has a bone she chews on and Winnie will be on the other side of the room with me, see the bone, and sneakily run towards Lily and peck at the bone. Lily gets scared, picks it up, and runs away, but its just funny...its as if she thinks shes a dog...but i think its just, like everything else, part of their territorialism. She also gets jealous if we touch Lily or pet her at all and has to come by for attention. Having a pet pigeon is kind of like owning a small dog.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

There was an earlier discussion on pigeon moulting earlier today on the thread titled "Mr.Sephora" here on the Pet Pigeons section close to your thread, and Brad and Treesa responded, so please read that thread. Yes, it is moulting season, and it is stressful for the pigeons when this is taking place. 

My pigeons enjoy being showered and misted by our garden hose sprayer. They get one at least every other day while sunning. 

My only concern about your dog, is that it may get tired of being "picked on" and one day may show its angry teeth and maybe take a snap at your pigeon, so please be watchful over the two being together...IF they HAVE to.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi jacobsshygirl, 



I used to have a house with a lawn, and I had one of those Lawn Sprinklers, which made the high back-and-forth wide fine fan of Water spray...

Anyway, the feral Pigeons loved it, and would lay around lifting Wings high, and even all the way over, and just have their Showers that way.


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Flying_Pidgy (Apr 26, 2006)

does ur pigeon poop around the house?


----------



## stephie (May 17, 2006)

There must be something about the name... My dog Lily is a big chicken too! Kindred spirits! <3


----------



## ernie (May 3, 2003)

*Yup!*

Pijjimoto enjoys his showers with me, too. He usually waits on top of the shower cutain rod till I'm ready for him. (All done with my soaping and shampoo) I usually don't let him play in the puddle on the bottom, since our drain isn't the most efficient (200 year old house) and I don't want his feathers to get all soapy. I just hold him in my outstreched hand under the water and he does his wing lifts and preening. When he's done he walks up my arm onto my shoulder. In the winter he even gets blow-dried.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Mr. Squeaks has become quite the "shower" pijie. Used to use a litter box and became quite proficient cleaning up splashed water EVERYWHERE! Then, came the day I read about showers for pigeons. Never looked back! Sometimes Squeaks is in with me (NO SOAP or SHAMPOO) or I will just turn the shower on and place him in the tub. He'll stay under the spray for ages if I let him! Will also use the hair dryer on him and he loves that too.

Personally, Squeaks and I heartily recommend showers!


----------



## jacobsshygrl (May 3, 2006)

Thanks for the note of caution Victor. Lily and Winnie do HAVE to be around eachother due to the fact that they cohabitate the same home and i hate to keep winnie in her cage for anything but overnight stays and when i'm not home (I would NEVER leave the pigeon out with the dog unatended). I do keep a close eye on them just in case (I love them both too much to trust the other one, lol). Lily pretty much looks at winnie as a nusance that HAS to be there. She knows we'd murder her were she to even think about touching the bird. She tries to avoid her as much as possible actually, but Winnie starts the fights (because shes dumb and doesn't realize the dog has teeth and outweighs her by a good fourty pounds) and Lil is too well trained to attempt anything so she comes to us right away because she knows we'll make Winnie leave her alone. lol. Its easier for all involved and shes smart enough to have that figured out so its a system that works. However, thanks again for the note of caution, I'll continue to keep a close eye no matter what, you never know when one could be having a bad day and snap. 

I also had read the topic containing mention to molting, which was why I brought it up. I was really confused about molting (being I'm still pretty new to this pigeon thing) but I think I got a lot of my questions cleared up. Thanks guys. 

Awww and thanks for sharing your "shower stories" with me everyone.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

I am happy to hear that you are supervising your pigeon and dog together. 

My Indian fantail, Uchiwa, has been with me since the first of March, and for the first time, he is moulting big time! White feathers everywhere in their pigeon room and oustside where they roost in tha day. He has been moulting for 5 days now, and Beaksley, well, this is his second heavy moulting for him this year.


----------

